# Old faucet



## toniawhitedpi (May 14, 2009)

*Just pulled from a home a faucet and am a little baffled at who made it. Anyone ever seen this logo before? Than**ks to all


**







*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Mattel. Who are you please?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

That faucet does not appear to have been installed anywhere before.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Unless you cleaned it exceptionally well.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's a "Superman" faucet, I think.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The faucet bares the name of the one we will not mention. Or it could be made from the man O steel corp.










Also fine makers of alarm clocks. This one comes in company standard colors.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Give us an intro.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

..........


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

pitter patter....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is no doubt it is a super faucet!
I'd know that logo anywhere.
They first made those in 1932,,,
Designed by Clark Kenk for the Krypton Brassworks in Metropolis...
You should take it down and have it appraised when Antiques Road Show comes to town.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ha ha that's funny.


----------

